# How Much Back Play on the 706Z?



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm getting my tackle ready and my old 706Z seems to have some back play when reeling that I hadn't noticed previously. I know the old gears are not cut as precise as a Van Staal, but how much play is normal? Thanks for looking.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Inch or 2.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That's just normal. Just got 3 back from Ocean Master yesterday, they all have a little play in them, but I like it like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks, Gents. Sounds like normal.

:yes:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If there's more than usual you can replace the anti reverse dog. Had to replace a few of them when I tried jigging with a 7500.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dog-p-1430903.html?osCsid=dgp86toad9s2rue6gormbufi21


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks, _lastcast_.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Routine check on every Spinfisher before putting line on customers reel, rotor nut tight, oclilatting screw to axle tight , the line roller turns and remove and inspect drag. Then strip line, polish spool with Never-dull. Amazing how many little complaints you can clear up with that routine.


----------

